# RHOM



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

My RHOM has not eaten a thing since I had him 10 days ago...I know that you need to let them settle and get use to there new home but he looks really thin. he has a tank to his self structured background so it cant chase its reflection dark gravel ,water quality is A1 is it just a question of time??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

whats the size of the rhom and whats the tank info size filtration and water parameters. we need numbers not just its A1 sorry.


----------



## Piranhoia (Sep 18, 2008)

There are so many "not eating" threads (I'm not down playing them, eating is obviously important) but I was just thinking maybe we need a Pinned thread like I see in other forums. The good 'ol "Before You Ask For Help" thread!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Was the tank cycled before buying the piranha?

Although giving a piranha a live feeder is looked down upon, sometimes a live feeder will stimulate a reluctant fish to eat.

Also, try keeping the lights off and just illuminating the tank with the room lights. Sometimes this will calm a nervous fish.


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

quote name='AS fan' post='2424123' date='Sep 21 2009, 11:39 AM']whats the size of the rhom and whats the tank info size filtration and water parameters. we need numbers not just its A1 sorry.[/quote]

I have 2 FX5 filters and a 90G and hes 11" Diamond reason I havent posted numbers for water quality is because I know its perfect I have had Piranhas for 7 years so the water quality is not the issue. If you told me your water was A1 i wouldnt question your judgement.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

With a Rhom that size, I wouldn't be worried yet. He can go a while without eating. I would try some live food to get his appetite kickstarted and once he's feeding, go from there. What's the temp?


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Piranhoia said:


> There are so many "not eating" threads (I'm not down playing them, eating is obviously important) but I was just thinking maybe we need a Pinned thread like I see in other forums. The good 'ol "Before You Ask For Help" thread!


I have learned alot from this site over the last few years but obviously you have nothing positive to add so why waste your text


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think he meant anything by it dude. Has the big guy eaten yet?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i wasnt questioning your judgement. only other thing i can think of is offer some live food see if it stimulates the appetite also raise the temperature a couple degrees depending on what the current temperature is and it may cause him to eat.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Put you temp around 80 degrees and try some live food like feeder comets or minnows. Fish are always stressed from moving from one point to another. Just give him some time and he will come around.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

80 degrees? Why so cold?

E-man I cant get all those cool characters.

P's like most fish are driven to eat by their metabolism. Which is drive mostly by temps. Fish in the cold water dont eat much nor to they move much. In warmer water fish eat and move alot.

You said your tank has perfecto water temps. Then I would try this. I would slowly bring up the tank to 86 degrees. Maybe 4 days. Make sure you got salt in the tank because you can experience a bacteria bloom and you dont want the fish to get sick. Next introduce a feeder. I would prefer a convict chiclid or some type of fish other than a goldfish. They carry parasites and dieases anyways. Also I bigger fish wouldn't be bad either. Like half the rhoms size. Rhoms are fin eaters its not natural for them to eat the whole fish. I bet within a few days from this your rhom will have his meal.

By the way this is how to make all Piranha tanks more aggressive. Just like the wild when the temps go up and food source goes down thats when cows disappear. Or human attacks increase.

SMTT


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> 80 degrees? Why so cold?
> 
> E-man I cant get all those cool characters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice..it has been taken on board


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

updates?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> updates?


He probably made a fish soup of his piranha after turning the temperature up to 86 degrees and adding salt.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Agreed^^^^


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i agree 86 is way to high and even in small amounts of salt can cause extra stress on some fish. I had a few wild caught cory's almost die after a extremely low dose of frshwater aquarium salt.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

cory's are more temperamental in regards to salt anyways. its not really a comparison with P's.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah but couldnt that also be dependant on where they were caught, further upstream hardly any salinity ? ? ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no location is not a factor on a fishes ability to tolerate salt. the reason some fish have a hard time with salt is because they lack scales in some cases. I had a good link for this on my old computer that i would use but its gone. I am sorry.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

No need to be sorry b/c your wrong,







Here is a like that shoots that theory out of the water - Link


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

9-10 days is not a big deal. If you water is fine try feeding it right when you shut the lights off and see if it's there in the morning.

If continues to not eat for another week or so I'd try treating with prazi pro for parasites.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

we treated my buddy's rhom with prazi and that seemed to work well. I always feed my rhom with the lights out, allthough he has eaten with the lights on before. When I couldn't get my old rhom to feed I cranked the heat up 4 degrees and fed him with the lights out and eventually he ate.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Σņįġmã said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My RHOM has not eaten a thing since I had him 10 days ago...I know that you need to let them settle and get use to there new home but he looks really thin. he has a tank to his self structured background so it cant chase its reflection dark gravel ,water quality is A1 is it just a question of time??


He looks thin? I'm not seeing it. He looks fantastic unless you're seeing something that doesn't show in the photos. My advice: 10 days is nothing!, neither is 2 weeks or a month. He'll eat when he's comfortable and stress free. Screwing with the temperature or adding salt is bad advice and so is trying to feed him convicts. South and Central American cichlids are enemy #1 to piranhas of all types and sizes. Cichlids are smart and skilled at stressing, especially, a lone piranha, out. 
You shouldn't have to "trick" any fish to eat and you really can't. They eat when they want to. If you do have a finicky, jumpy, fish on your hands...I wouldn't offer live fish. Try frozen diced tilapia, trout, salmon or nightcrawlers after lights out.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I added two $10 dollar Koi the other night b/c my LFS didnt have any goldfish and my new rhom hadnt eaten since i got him either, needless to say he ate that night. O And you should of seen the look on the LFS lady when i told her that those Koi were feeders LOL i thought she was going to cry ! Any tips on getting him to accept Shirmp/ Smelts ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Koi and goldfish are not a good choice because they have growth inhibitors.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I hear ya but a 700 dollar belly up Piranha isnt a good choice either, Just wanted to make sure he'd eat before i starve him into eating what i want him to.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

jus keep offering him shrimp or tilapia or whatevers available...eventually he will eat them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

AS fan said:


> Koi and goldfish are not a good choice because they have growth inhibitors.


There's just no helping some people.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> He looks thin? I'm not seeing it. He looks fantastic unless you're seeing something that doesn't show in the photos. My advice: 10 days is nothing!, neither is 2 weeks or a month. He'll eat when he's comfortable and stress free. Screwing with the temperature or adding salt is bad advice and so is trying to feed him convicts. South and Central American cichlids are enemy #1 to piranhas of all types and sizes. Cichlids are smart and skilled at stressing, especially, a lone piranha, out.
> You shouldn't have to "trick" any fish to eat and you really can't. They eat when they want to. If you do have a finicky, jumpy, fish on your hands...I wouldn't offer live fish. Try frozen diced tilapia, trout, salmon or nightcrawlers after lights out.


agreed, and the best advice given so far.

your fish is not going to starve himself. he will eat, when he is ready to eat.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The blue diamond I got from THE BLACK PIRANHA didn't eat for like 2 weeks, after I brought it home. They eventually eat after they settle in a bit. Be patient!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

lol, my little Rhom refused to eat for 7 weeks. He then ate a very small piece of shrimp and went on another hunger strike. This went on for 6 months back and forth and finally I gave in an purchased a pair of convicts. He is now content munching on convict fry here and there. I am thinking of trying to withhold food again and see if I can get him on smelts or tilapia.


----------

